# In Memory of Adam Wilson



## X-Nine

Adam Wilson was someone I had come to call a friend. Over the last 8 months, we got to know each other quite well through interactions on the Phantom Owner Group on Facebook and OCN, and through chatting almost every single day within that time. We talked of music, technology, video games, and things we had in common, or not. Adam's nick on OCN was Erakith.

Every morning I woke up, he was already messaging me on Facebook, even just to say hello. It's something that I've come to miss in the days since his passing. Everytime I reach for my mouse to wake up the computer, I'm instantly reminded that his messages will no longer be there.

I came to know some things about Adam, things that you don't find in a lot of people, especially at his age. He was extraordinary in his love of his wife and family, often telling me about something one of his children said or did. He'd share about how he met his wife, and how he left Europe to be with her in Michigan. Never once did I hear from him any frustration regarding his family. Adam loved them, through and through. The only time he ever spoke of them was with excitement and passion. His family was everything to him, and I came to admire this about him.

His love of PCs and technology brought him into a reviewer's spot at ThinkComputers, a technology review site. Often he'd share videos with me, or asked me to proofread something he'd written. We'd banter back and forth about his new reviews and I encouraged him to be himself while doing reviews. He took it seriously and went above and beyond, because Adam wanted to be the best. Not just the best reviewer, but the best friend, the best husband, and best father that he could be. That's who Adam was. He devoted himself.

It was Saturday that I learned he had been taken to the ICU, and Monday when I learned of his passing. And although I never was able to buy him that beer I said I would, and I never met him in real life, we had shared a great deal with each other. Adam was a man you could trust. A confidant, a friend. In the end, I think anyone who had the opportunity to know Adam, learned some things, and became a better person because of him. He always put his best foot forward and regardless of how bad a situation was, he was able to shrug it off and joke about it.

It is with deep sadness and regret, that I have to say, that Adam will be missed by many. He was taken from his family, and his friends far too early. Adam was just weeks away from turning 25.

To Adam, from all of your friends here at OCN and abroad, we will miss you. May you be at peace.


----------



## robbo2

Can't say I ever spoke to him or even knew him, but he sounds like a top guy. Sad to pass so young


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## Darkling5499

always sad to see someone that's as good of a person as him go so young. any idea what happened?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkling5499*
> 
> always sad to see someone that's as good of a person as him go so young. any idea what happened?


Yes, but out of respect to his Wife, I will not discuss what happened. It was medical, and completely unpredictable and unexpected.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I just can't even believe that happened. It's so surreal, like Jay said on Facebook.

I'll miss him, he was great to talk to and his articles had quite the voice.


----------



## phillyd

We often joked about meeting for coffee because I go to an area about 20 minutes from where he lives every summer. We almost got to meet up last summer but the plans fell through. Never gonna miss out on meeting a fellow builder/OCNer.


----------



## jassilamba

Never knew the guy but in the past few weeks OCN has become a second family and it feels sad to loose a member. My prayers go out to his family. May he rest in peace.

Jesse


----------



## mybadomen

Was also a very good friend and will miss him dearly. Not much more to say you pretty much nailed it Jay. Was an incredible kid with a great family and bright future that we lost way to young.I know how you feel as i no longer get that message from him about his latest review or just to say hi and it really hurts when you realize it. I will never forget Adam him and his family will be in my heart for ever.

I know he is gone in a way but in another way he will always be with us, He touched people all over the world and if you knew him then you knew he was a special kid.

R.I.P. Adam i Miss you and will never forget you. And to the Family i am so sorry and am at a loss of words besides so sorry.

*MybadOmen / Dave*


----------



## evil jerry

I'm at a loss, I've been since hearing the news last night. I am having one of those bad days right now and the person I would turn to is no longer here. Adam your more then missed brother. I need to talk about random bs and computer right now with you.


----------



## Draven

evil jerry and I started the FB group a few months ago, and for a brief time while there was a FB group chat I did get the chance to chat with him, he was a really nice guy and taken way too young. I as well have had a hard time getting though my day today as this whole thing brings back memories of the loss of my brother, he died when he was 16 and I was 19, and now I am 39 and it's still difficult from time to time. This community of OCNers isn't just a bunch of random people, we are family, we care about each other, we help each other, weather it's a tech problem or a problem outside of OCN. I have made some pretty good friends here, this is my second home (ask my GF she will tell you







) and if any of you are ever in the area of Newmarket ON send me a PM and we can have a coffee and chat about anything. Don't take anything for granted and don't make light of the little things because nothing in life is trivial. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.


----------



## num1son

I met Adam on OCN at the end of July this year. We found out that we'd been living just down the street from each other after talking about going to the OCN Michigan event that happened this past weekend. Funny when he first messaged me he titled it "Dat 49418". Haha, I thought who is this guy and do I really want to meet him? But he ended up coming over for a drink. He brought some good rum, and taught me about fine drinking and we were friends from then on.

And I do hate to break so many of your hearts, but he had abandoned the hardcore emo look as of late lol. The reason: he couldn't find anywhere around here that could cut it right. So he just didn't cut it, and it was a mess hahaha.

It was so fun to finally have a friend near me that really understood our hobby obsession here. I know he felt the same way. He really has been a driving force and inspiration for me to keep building and modding. Always pushing me to be better, to do more. He could be very frustrating at times though, as I would save and save and buy some new gear and he would just end up getting the same for free to review; the little prick.







He really was such a source of knowledge when it came to overclocking and computers. Just when I would think I knew what was going on he would have so much to add. I will miss messaging and joking with him all day about tech and modding and life. He was always so dependable.

Adam loathed driving everywhere. So he either walked or stole his neighbors bike. It would always make me laugh when he was on his way usually to the post office or something, he'd stop by my house and invite me along. Just to go for a ride then off he would go to home and his computers again. He was a very funny sort of guy.

Mostly though, as has been said, Adam loved his family and was a great father. I mean talk about someone that just loved to be a dad. One of the first things he ever said to me was you should have a kid their awesome! There are three children, two girls and a boy right now that are hurting in ways that we will never know or understand and my heart goes out to them most.

Of course he also loved his wife very much. We talked one time about he liked living in the UK more compared to Michigan . I said something along the lines of 'well why are you here then'? His answer was simple: love. He lived somewhere he didn't really care for because his wife made his life that much better. If we could all be that lucky.

I will never understand how the hell something like this just happens. How one can be so abruptly taken leaving only questions without answers. So many lives were left with holes in them when he passed. The only thing to be done is to live in ways that would make him proud. Laugh, joke, help others as often as we can, live passionately. That was the way Adam lived.

So here is to you one more time Adam, you lived and loved, perhaps better than most, and we will never forget you.


----------



## Crazydood

I am very sorry to learn of your loss. Even though I did not know Adam, I am saddened by the news, he seemed like a great guy from what you guys described. It`s always sad to see someone so young pass away, especially a good-hearted one. I would like to express my sincere condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## evil jerry

A lot to take in num1son. I have to admit i'm kinda jealous that you got to meet adam in person. I can't see a person on here that I would want to meet more then adam. Thank you for sharing that.

Draven the facebook group was the greatest idea ever and some awesome times there and on OCN. I would of never really given adam a chance if I had not gotten to know him through the FB group though. As for losing your brother at such a young age, I know that takes a toll on you, I miss my father I lost a few years ago so bad still to this day. That's why Operation Freedom has a tribute to him so I am always thinking about him.

My Phantom 410 that I have had collecting dust will now officially become my next project. The build will not have any memorials or anything but this build will be inspired by Adam. I am proudly naming it Erakith.

Ok now off to my random thought process about me and adam.

Now honestly when I saw Adam on OCN he had the stupidest hair i've ever seen. I knew this because his Avatar at the time was him with his emo style hair. To be honest though I didn't hate the hair I just loved to give adam hell about it. I would insult him every other night about it and then he would say something completely random and bash me back. Maybe it's sad I found so much fun insulting him and having him haze me back for being a Filipino.

Oh and then the was the night I decided to get on Camera and have a Q&A of randomness. I don't even know why I got on cam but I talked about random stuff and there was Adam talking trash about me. I even ate ice cream on cam and adam would threaten me for the next two months with Screen Caps he took of me eatting it. I never saw those pictures as I am sure he was waiting for the right moment. All and all I had a bunch of fun and stupid times with him.


----------



## strych9

I never knew Adam like many of you guys did but I really wish I knew him better. He sounds like a very good person, and I got to know about his love for his children and wife when I chatted with him on the Phantom users group chat. He was a great husband and a father and I have his family in my prayers. Rest in peace Adam, I didn't know you well but you're someone I will remember my whole life.


----------



## GREG MISO

I just heard about Adams passing. It took me a minute to realize who he was but then I remembered Jerry live stream and all the laughs and fun we had. I wish I could have known Adam better and I honestly can't believe he has passed.

Rest in peace where ever you might be.


----------



## Figit090

Rest in peace, Adam. I would have enjoyed knowing you, I'm sure. Prayers and thoughts to you and yours...


----------



## BCMods

Rest in Peace dude, you sounded like a top guy


----------



## iARDAs

So sad that he posted in the forums 5 days ago which is on saturday, and than taken to a hopsital for a medical problem and than passing away.

Life is too strange at times.

Rest in Peace Adam.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

RIP Adam & GOD Bless your family...


----------



## kgtuning

I couldn't say enough good things about Adam. I miss talking to him everyday. I can honestly say my rig would not be what it is if it were not for him. Glad he graced my build log and life. Miss you buddy.


----------



## Mongol

Can't say that I knew him, but it sounds like he was more than an upstanding guy.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Not to be offensive or anything here. I did not know him at all honestly but he did sound like a real standup guy. Does anyone know what he passed from? Its always a shame to lose a good friend & I feel for his family. Even tho I dont know you R.I.P Adam


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Not to be offensive or anything here. I did not know him at all honestly but he did sound like a real standup guy. Does anyone know what he passed from? Its always a shame to lose a good friend & I feel for his family. Even tho I dont know you R.I.P Adam


His wife asked us not to talk about how he passed away.


----------



## Valor958

Reading all of this brought a tear to my eye, and I'm very sorry I was not able to join up here earlier and get to know him. Way too young to go, and my deepest condolences to his family. It makes me take stock of my own life a bit, and I've decided to get in better shape so that I don't put myself at greater risk to hurt my family should I pass (weight gain post-Army... ).
You will be missed Adam. Rest in Peace.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *num1son*
> 
> I met Adam on OCN at the end of July this year. We found out that we'd been living just down the street from each other after talking about going to the OCN Michigan event that happened this past weekend. Funny when he first messaged me he titled it "Dat 49418". Haha, I thought who is this guy and do I really want to meet him? But he ended up coming over for a drink. He brought some good rum, and taught me about fine drinking and we were friends from then on.
> 
> And I do hate to break so many of your hearts, but he had abandoned the hardcore emo look as of late lol. The reason: he couldn't find anywhere around here that could cut it right. So he just didn't cut it, and it was a mess hahaha.
> 
> It was so fun to finally have a friend near me that really understood our hobby obsession here. I know he felt the same way. He really has been a driving force and inspiration for me to keep building and modding. Always pushing me to be better, to do more. He could be very frustrating at times though, as I would save and save and buy some new gear and he would just end up getting the same for free to review; the little prick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He really was such a source of knowledge when it came to overclocking and computers. Just when I would think I knew what was going on he would have so much to add. I will miss messaging and joking with him all day about tech and modding and life. He was always so dependable.
> 
> Adam loathed driving everywhere. So he either walked or stole his neighbors bike. It would always make me laugh when he was on his way usually to the post office or something, he'd stop by my house and invite me along. Just to go for a ride then off he would go to home and his computers again. He was a very funny sort of guy.
> 
> Mostly though, as has been said, Adam loved his family and was a great father. I mean talk about someone that just loved to be a dad. One of the first things he ever said to me was you should have a kid their awesome! There are three children, two girls and a boy right now that are hurting in ways that we will never know or understand and my heart goes out to them most.
> 
> Of course he also loved his wife very much. We talked one time about he liked living in the UK more compared to Michigan . I said something along the lines of 'well why are you here then'? His answer was simple: love. He lived somewhere he didn't really care for because his wife made his life that much better. If we could all be that lucky.
> 
> I will never understand how the hell something like this just happens. How one can be so abruptly taken leaving only questions without answers. So many lives were left with holes in them when he passed. The only thing to be done is to live in ways that would make him proud. Laugh, joke, help others as often as we can, live passionately. That was the way Adam lived.
> 
> So here is to you one more time Adam, you lived and loved, perhaps better than most, and we will never forget you.


His kids meant everything to him. He would tell me about things they were doing, like his son driving a car on his CaseLabs case, or his daughter walking in circles saying "Chicken goes bwak-bwak" while flapping her arms. LOL

He'd always leave a conversation to go to the gas station, too. "BRB, stay right there, going to gas station." Now I know he was just stealing his neighbor's bike to get there and back as quickly as possible, lol.


----------



## num1son

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> His kids meant everything to him. He would tell me about things they were doing, like his son driving a car on his CaseLabs case, or his daughter walking in circles saying "Chicken goes bwak-bwak" while flapping her arms. LOL
> He'd always leave a conversation to go to the gas station, too. "BRB, stay right there, going to gas station." Now I know he was just stealing his neighbor's bike to get there and back as quickly as possible, lol.


Haha his kids are crazy! Very very imaginative to say the least. When you go over there it's always "Who's that daddy" and next thing you know you're being drug into whatever game they're playing at the time. All the while Adam, more annoyed than me of course, going "Derrick doesn't want to play, leave him alone while we talk please." You of course have to picture this all being said in a quintessential British accent. lol, my favorite activity would probably be making for of him for being a "Brit" and him making fun of me for being a "Yank".

And yup, he was always running to get snacks, pop, and cigs from the party store right near my house. He was even friends with the store owners there, it's crazy, that guy made friends with everyone he came across.

It's funny because I had actually seen him dozens of times going there, sometimes with his little girl walking with him, before I ever knew who he was.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> His wife asked us not to talk about how he passed away.


Perfectly understandable and honored. Thanks and R.I.P again Adam


----------



## admin

RIP Adam. Life is so precious. It pains me that yours ended so early. Love and support to the Wilson family.


----------



## StormX2

DOnt think I knew the guy, not sure what is OCN name was,

Regardless he was a Fellow OCN member.. I personally think of us a very Large Brotherhood.

To Adam and his Family


----------



## Disturbed117

Can't say i ever spoke to the man But i still feel sadness.









*Rest In Peace Adam.*


----------



## evil jerry

Erakith is his OCN username, he was very involved with the computer community in a whole. He started working for thinkcomputers.org doing reviews and was a very well known member in the NZXT Phantom group to say the least. He was active all throughout facebook computer modding groups and OCN. He got to know people unlike most, he actually took the time and didn't mind being the butt of the joke if it made everyone happy. As MyBadOmen said on Adams FB, he keeps waiting for a message to pop up from adam. I have to admit I feel the same exact way, his last message to me was him telling me about his new water loop. Dang I wish I could just have one more conversation with him, then again I would feel that way again as soon as that conversation would be over.

Adam you are missed more then you will ever know to a whole community that morns your loss.

For those who are not a member of the NZXT Phantom Owners Facebook group, Rowey made a banner that I would like to share. I don't think it needs any words to describe our love for Adam aka Erakith.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evil jerry*
> 
> Dang I wish I could just have one more conversation with him, then again I would feel that way again as soon as that conversation would be over.


I've thought this so many times since Wednesday


----------



## SneakyBushNinja

Wow, I don't know what to say. I got the news from the phantom group on facebook' banner. I never spoke with Adam 1 on 1, but he earned my respect from the stand up attitude he always put forward in everything he said. He was always so quick to offer advice and support to anyone with a question, and I can't recall a single time that he said anything negative to anyone. I'm very taken back that such a young enthusiastic father and husband could be taken from us so suddenly.

Erakith, the Phantom groups will never be the same again, may you rest in peace, and may your family find the strength they need to get through this.


----------



## $ilent

R.I.P Adam


----------



## TrustKill

The fact he had a wife and kids makes it worse... so sad


----------



## joshd

RIP


----------



## lurker2501

24 and a heart attack? Are you serious?


----------



## snipekill2445

My condolences go out to Adam's friends and family.


----------



## admin

This thread was moved out of Off Topic so we can feature it in the carousel.


----------



## rrims

It's always hard to lose a friend. My condolences go out to Adam's family.

I'm sure I can speak for everyone here at OCN and say, we will be thinking of you buddy.


----------



## dhenzjhen

R.I.P bro


----------



## Shiveron

RIP man. Never had a chance to talk to you but you sounded like a real stand up guy.


----------



## Schmuckley

Only the good die young.


----------



## Simca

I assume this black layout has to do with this whole thing?

Pretty cool.


----------



## battlecryawesome

This is so sad.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> I assume this black layout has to do with this whole thing?
> Pretty cool.


Yes.


----------



## Makyl

RIP Adam.


----------



## KRaZiGLiTcH

Even though i didn't know him it is still sad.

RIP.


----------



## langer1972

My you find peace.My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## pepejovi

Never spoke to the man, but this is always sad. Sorry for your loss


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Well,

It hit me pretty hard too... Adam and I spoke a lot about him coming to the Michigan Event and he wanted to take pics and do interviews with everyone.. I was excited when he said he would be coming to the event. At the event i was so busy that I hadn't really thought of him now being there until I was on way home.

When num1son posted in the Michigan thread that he had passed I was crushed...
I felt a personal connection to Adam and it was the hobby and community that brought him and I together... While I never met him personally I was deeply crushed the day I learned of his passing and there hasn't been a day that's gone by since I found out that I haven't stopped to think about him and how cool it would of been to have him there at the event with all us Michiganders....

Adam Wilson "Erakith" You will never be forgotten.. and will be missed greatly by many people...

XC


----------



## Digikid

I never knew him but my prayers go out to him and his family.

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Droidisthebest

Damn, a shame to die so young.

R.I.P


----------



## Yumyums

I didn't know him, but from all the awesome comments here it's probably fair to assume he was a great guy so RIP bro


----------



## Zulli85

I also did not know him but I feel as if I must pay my respects. Rest well, Adam. Praying for your family.


----------



## Tnt6200

Like many others, I consider OCN to be a sort of extended family. Adam was included in this family and I am saddened by the loss of such a great guy. My heart goes out to his family during this difficult time.

R.I.P. Adam


----------



## jach11

Dam....
May you Rest In Peace Adam.
This is just sad


----------



## H3||scr3am

RIP erakith, my condolences to those you've left behind.


----------



## Blindrage606

My prayers go to Adam and his family.

Long live the brotherhood of OCN.


----------



## That Guy

Quote:


> To live in hearts we leave behind is not to die.


~Thomas Campbell

Condolences.


----------



## Orzornn

Can't say that I knew this guy, but OCN stands together and to have someone leave us far before their time is a shame. Adam sounded like a really great guy...

R.I.P Erakith


----------



## wierdo124

My condolences go out to the Wilson family!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I knew Adam or knew of him until now. From what I can tell he was a great guy. RIP. May best wishes go out to his family.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Only the good die young.


quite true.

looking at that hair of his all i can think of is one line in the song "signs"

"and the sign said, long-haired freaky people, need not apply. so i tucked my hair up under my hat and went in to ask him why"
"he said you look like a fine upstanding young man, i think youd do, so i took off my hat and said imagine that huh? me working for you?"
im sure hes up there laughing at me right now for even thinking of that song.
he will be missed, i already miss teasing him about that haircut and getting the "canuck" reply, i miss how he sat there and laughed when i upgraded my rig and kept this old 212+ the line i got in a pm was "what are you doing mate, theres better out there". always looking out to help everyone else and make fun of them at the same times at points.

R.I.P Friend, you will be missed.


----------



## Donald Trump

Rest in Paradise, I did not know Erakith but it's never a good thing for something like this. Condolences to your family.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Very sorry to read this







Saw a familiar name from the ASRock Z77 discussion thread (and other threads) where he was quite active, and was taken aback. Condolences to Adam's family.


----------



## CramComplex

Condolences to Adam's family, never knew the guy but from the stories I've read just now, he sounds like a very good person, father and husband.

R.I.P.


----------



## bgtrance

My condolences..... first Syrillian and now Adam


----------



## kyismaster

May you live in our hearts, your spirit shall live through us, Erakith.


----------



## Anth0789

This is sad news!

My sympathies to his family.

R.I.P.


----------



## Jakeey802

Condolences to all his family and friends.

R.I.P Adam


----------



## WizrdSleevz

R.I.P Adam..


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> This thread was moved out of Off Topic so we can feature it in the carousel.


Thank you very much for doing this I know you have been very busy over the last few days.


----------



## funfortehfun

In memory.


----------



## meckert15834

Sad to see someone go so young!! OCN will miss you

my best wishes to his wife and kids


----------



## pLuhhmm




----------



## gamer11200

I never got the opportunity to know Adam, but from what XNine wrote about him, he seemed like a very good person. You'll be missed Adam.


----------



## deafboy

R.I.P. Adam

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Crouch

May he R.I.P


----------



## bigkahuna360

R.I.P. Adam.







Reading what everyone wrote about him makes me sad that I never got the chance to meet and or talk to him. So sad to see someone so young pass away so fast.


----------



## Usario

I was not fortunate enough to know Adam personally, though his passing is definitely saddening... RIP.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

R.I.P mate, any death is a tragedy, he'll be up with the angels who will take great care of him.


----------



## General121

Rest in Peace Adam. My condolences to his family & friends. I did not know Adam but he sounds like an extremely likable guy who could make friends with anybody...


----------



## MacG32

It's so sad. My sympathy and condolences go out to his wife, children, family, and friends. May he rest in peace.


----------



## SMK

May he rest in peace.

I pray his family can find comfort knowing he was so well thought of. All my thoughts and prayers to them. Those poor children...


----------



## 161029

RIP. I never knew him but he sounds like a great person.


----------



## RX7-2nr

The internet is so anonymous that people sometimes seem to forget that its a real person sitting on the other end of each post. Things like this bring you back to reality in a big way. I wish the best for his family.


----------



## zerocraft

He was so helpful to us on the ASRock z77 thread, helped me stabilize my latest OC, his insight will be missed


----------



## boogschd

RIP good sir


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

My sincere condolences. I did not know of him on these forums, but I may have unknowingly read a post of his; he a post of mine. That is why this site is special, those who you never interact with, you really may have in some way or another. Let us never forget the power of the internet to spread such stories, even those of sorrow. RIP, Adam.


----------



## narmour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RX7-2nr*
> 
> The internet is so anonymous that people sometimes seem to forget that its a real person sitting on the other end of each post. Things like this bring you back to reality in a big way. I wish the best for his family.


Agreed.

Just reading the comments in this thread; especially the more personal ones speak volumes on behalf of the great community that OCN is.

My heart goes out to his family. Such terrible news.


----------



## DireLeon2010

Oh sad. Sounds like he was a nice person. World needs more of them and less of....well, you know. My condolences. R.I.P


----------



## jonespwns

I never knew the guy, but he sounded like an amazing guy. His family is in my prayers. May he RIP


----------



## .theMetal

I only wish the best, and appreciate ever thing he did for us here. He was always so helpful, and extremely knowledgeable. RIP a fellow OCN enthusiast.

Being an extremely proud father and husband (and being the same age), I can only imagine what his family is going though. It saddens me to no end.

My condolences, from the bottom of my heart.

-Kevin


----------



## Toology

Never knew the guy but rest in peace my friend!


----------



## Sycksyde

Much too young R.I.P


----------



## SonDa5

I don't recall ever interacting with him here but he sounds like a good person. Prayers and comforting thoughts for family and loved ones. I can't imagine the pain and I am terribly sorry this would ever happen to any family.









I'm a father as well and I totally agree with Adam about becoming a father/parent.. Being a father/parent is the best thing that has ever happened to me and I wish this great blessing to all good men and women.


----------



## Sainesk

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## KingKwentyne

My sincere condolences to his family and friends. I have only been on this forum for a few months and it feels like family. To those who were close to him, I know what it is like to lose a brother or a friend.


----------



## MGX1016

Another OCN member we will greatly miss.

RIP.

Never spoke or met Adam but we are a family and I've grown a great deal on OCN.

How old was Adam?


----------



## Oupavoc

This is very sad news...its never easy to loose someone from our OCN family. All our differences and arguing aside. This is when reality hits, we are all human in the end. My heart and prayers goes out to his family and friends. He will be missed.


----------



## SuperMudkip

I have never know him on the forums but my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## iDaryl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> Another OCN member we will greatly miss.
> RIP.
> Never spoke or met Adam but we are a family and I've grown a great deal on OCN.
> How old was Adam?


he was 24....

condolences to the family.

OCN is united in praying for you.


----------



## K62-RIG

RIP Adam and may the family you have left behind find the courage and strength to go on.


----------



## Matt-Matt

This is actually terrible, he sounds like he was a really good genuine person which is what this world needs now a days.
R.I.P Adam Wilson


----------



## chinesethunda

Always saw him around the phantom thread, always a good guy being awesome. sad that he's no longer with us


----------



## Krahe

Sincere condolences to the family, especially his wife and young children.


----------



## nz3777

Very sad, didnt know the guy but i read he was pretty ggod guy all around,way to young my blessings are with his family r.i.p brother!


----------



## sunset1

Sad i didnt get to know him and prayers for his family. Xnine that is the nicest thing i think i have ever heard about someone. Wow you are a good friend.
Sunset1


----------



## evil jerry

Wow I know people are still posting but wow. The love and support is making me cry. I am posting this thread again on Adam's Facebook as his family needs to see this. Thank you everyone for paying your respects. It means more then you will ever know.


----------



## gerickjohn

Never did know of him, apart from stumbling from a few posts from him but sounds like he was a great guy, the one this world needs, my condolences to his friends and family. May he rest in peace. Sad to see a guy move on so young..


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

R.I.P bud im sure your were a awesome dude to talk to


----------



## Defunctronin

RIP Adam,


----------



## phre0n

This is very sad news, may he rest in peace, and prayers to his family.


----------



## lilraver018

My condolences goes out to his family and his loved ones.


----------



## NickLe

condolences.


----------



## aiya

Never knew the guy but it sounds like he was a great guy to know. Sad he's gone at such a young age, my condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## Z Overlord

RIP


----------



## ipv89

R.I.P Dude always remembered never forgotten from every corner of the globe.


----------



## d33r

I did not know Adam personally, but it sounds like many others did. From what i read and gathered, is that he was a genuinely all around stand up good guy. My best wishes go out to his family and friends as he surely will be missed, but not forgotten! He will always be remembered!


----------



## xxkedzxx

I never knew him or of him until now. Rest in peace. So very sad for the world to lose someone so young and had so much more to give.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## ballnuts

Wow, sounds like he accomplished a lot more than me in his life, and I am 30. Very sad indeed, but sounds like he made a difference before leaving this world. Definitely sounds like he was a great guy.


----------



## anubis44

My sincerest condolences.

Adam, my fellow countryman, rest in peace.


----------



## noobhell

I never saw him on OCN but it is so sad when someone passes out with such a young age.


----------



## Nhb93

While I did not know him, or even of him before now, it is far too sad to see another good person leave this planet at much too young an age.


----------



## Miki

My heart goes out to his family, his wife, his children, and all those who were close to him. :C


----------



## petsasj

Never knew Adam. Rest in Peace.

My deepest condolences to his family and wife.


----------



## Dynastyy

RIP never knew him


----------



## arioscrimson

Sounds like he was a great guy and sad that I've never knew him.








Rest in Peace.


----------



## Scott1541

I never knew him on here or anywhere else but he sounds like a friendly person that you would want to get to know if you had the chance. His family must be going through a incredibly tough time right now so my thoughts are with them.

Rest In Peace Adam


----------



## Nicolas11x12

Rest in Peace, Adam... I didn't know you, but you seem to be a very special and nice person. You are never gone as long as there are people that loved you, you will live on in their hearts, forever.

I'm so sorry for the family, that's all I can say. I'm sorry.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Awww, I just realized the OCN logo at the top of the page!
I hope that the Wilson family is coping well, but I'm sure he'll be in the bottom of their hearts forever as Nicolas mentioned. This will be one I probably won't forget (I didn't know the guy) as the last name is the same as mine.


----------



## ben ten

My condolences!

R.I.P. Adam


----------



## fashric

Jeez that's terrible my sincerest condolences to everyone affected by his passing R.I.P


----------



## Lovidore

I can't say I've known him, but I think I can speak for most when I say that there's still a strong feeling of loss due to his passing.

My sincerest condolences go to to his family, wife, and friends.


----------



## DracoManX69

you know i don't even know this guy, or even heard his name on the forums (at least i dont remember), but for some reason I feel more sad knowing that someone like this has died. Now normally death isn't something that phases me too much as it's a natural part of life, but i've always thought thats it's kind of depressing that you'll never be able to talk to every person, and hear all there stories and experiences, and whenever i see something like this, it makes me sad thinking that it's just another great person making his contribution to society that i'll never get the chance to meet or talk to. The part that makes it even worse is that being an ocn user means he would have similar interests to me and everyone else, and their knowledge on those subjects is gone.







:







:


----------



## Jakeey802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoManX69*
> 
> you know i don't even know this guy, or even heard his name on the forums (at least i dont remember), but for some reason I feel more sad knowing that someone like this has died. Now normally death isn't something that phases me too much as it's a natural part of life, but i've always thought thats it's kind of depressing that you'll never be able to talk to every person, and hear all there stories and experiences, and whenever i see something like this, it makes me sad thinking that it's just another great person making his contribution to society that i'll never get the chance to meet or talk to. The part that makes it even worse is that being an ocn user means he would have similar interests to me and everyone else, and their knowledge on those subjects is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Well Said sir


----------



## Awsan

R.I.P my friend you will be missed


----------



## MP-Canuck

I didn't know him but it sounds like he was a great person. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## PTCB

My condolences.


----------



## XCII

Always hate hearing about these things.

My condolences.


----------



## digitally

never heard or know him... my condolences


----------



## Axxess+

this is so sad, he was so young... may he rest well. ocn is such a community...


----------



## sunset1

Taking the time to read all of these posts really puts things into perspective. OCN is such an awesome group of people. Being a father, I can't help but think of the family. If they put up a donation site for the family please let me know.
Sunset1


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Rest in Power


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

It's a real shame, so young, so much love. The kinda guy i wish id have known.

My thoughts , love and peace to his family at this time.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Sounds like a swell guy. May he reign through is legacy.


----------



## Rubers

RIP

Maximum respect to OCN for the black also.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

RIP Adam.
I only spoke to him once but from the posts in here I wish I could have got to know him better.


----------



## evil_scotsman

I never had the opportunity to speak to Adam, but from everything I've read of him in here, I sorely regret not having known him. Sounds like he was a great guy.

To Erakith, gone but never forgotten.


----------



## kkorky

My condolences to his family-i did not know them, but having read the lead post, i could not have at least offered my sympathies -after all we are all the same.

Also kudos to a great job by the guys that run OCN -very fitting tribute to a fellow watercooling enthusiast


----------



## TSXmike

this next one is for you Erakith! RIP


----------



## AtomTM

May his soul rest in Peace!


----------



## SinX7

RIP Adam Wilson. Best wishes to his family.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Rest in Peace Adam. Although I did not know him, my condolences to his family.


----------



## selluminis

This sad to hear. My thoughts are with Adam and his family.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

RIP it is a shame when life is cut short. Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Blk

RIP

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## brettjv

This is sad, sad news indeed. My deepest sympathies go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Theelichtje

So sad to see someone die this young. i cant even think of what happens if i i die 8 years from now. Cant say i knew him, but did read his reviews on Thinkcomputers.

Hiss death is a loss to the community, my thoughts and condolances go out to his friends and family.

Also, reading trough these posts, you can really see what a great community ocn is.








Love to be here for the rest of my life! Take care.


----------



## BWG

Oh no! That's terrible!


----------



## ACHILEE5

This is very sad indeed








So often, the good die young!

*John - Chapter 14*
Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me.
In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.
And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also.


----------



## 218689

I didnt know Adam, or Erakith, neither did I ever see any of his posts, threads or reviews, but it saddens my heart to hear of his passing. My kindest regards to those that stood him close and may he be at peace.

- Christer


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Very sad to pass at such a young age.
Rest in Peace


----------



## Mayhem

We have only chatted for a few weeks over the last two months but he was a grate guy. Shame to see such a young person go.

RIP


----------



## bjgrenke

Sad to see him go so young. RIP Erakith, you'll be missed buddy


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know the fella but after reading the article about him he seems like a nice guy and sorry to hear this had happened. At least he's with Syrillian up there









Must been a serious medical condition he had that caused a sudden unexpected death.

My sympathy goes towards to his family and kids. Keep your heads up they are in your heart!

I am certain we should start a charity auction for him if it's possible but that is up to the moderator. Would do some good to donate some money to their family for his computer parts but if not then that is ok.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## BulletSponge

I never had the opportunity to meet or get acquainted with Adam. But I'll say this, for all the friends he made, the help he lent and insight he offered in his brief time here on this rock we call Earth he accomplished more than I have in my 44 years and likely will in however many I have left. It's losses like this that remind me not to live my life like there is no tomorrow and make a difference somehow, somewhere that matters. Adam Wilson I envy you brother, may you Rest in Peace.


----------



## BritishBob

Didn't know you, but R.I.P.

"The candle that burns twice as bright burns half as long."


----------



## Bitech

Rest in Peace, Adam. Wish you luck in the afterlife.

Hopefully folding will prevent cancer or any other diseases that may end the life of anyone like Adam.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Didn't know you, but R.I.P.
> 
> *"The candle that burns twice as bright burns half as long."*


I like this, well said


----------



## lon5210

R.I.P.









Regards to the family of Adam and you will always be remembered here in OCN bro.


----------



## steelbom

I never knew the guy but I'm so sorry to hear this. He sounded like a great chap. It sucks so much, it's not fair. I hope the family will be okay, my thoughts are with them...


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> I like this, well said


by Joe Turkell, rephrasing Lao Tzu
To all: instead of "RIP'ing" better donate some money to his family, he had three kids if I'm not mistaken.

"She should have died hereafter.
There would have been a time for such a word.
Tomorrow, and tomorrow, and tomorrow
Creeps in this petty pace from day to day
To the last syllable of recorded time.
And all our yesterdays have lighted fools
The way to dusty death. Out, out, brief candle.
Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage,
And then is heard no more. It is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing. "

Macbeth


----------



## denimdragon

Rest in peace Adam. All life is precious, but to lose a OCN member is devastating. From what I have read about him, he lived strong. His life and story is a personal lesson to me. My heart goes out to his family...


----------



## 1010001011001

Iv never met Adam nor have i ever spoken to him, but he really sounded like a real top guy.
Rest in peace Adam


----------



## Bonkers

RIP Adam. I hope youre doing well and in a better place now.









I saw Xnines post in the phantom evolve thread and didnt think much of it and figured when he came back online on facebook I could send him a message wishing him well. Looks like I wont get the chance. For a while over the summer I spent alot of time like Xnine did getting to know Adam and even playing Battlefield 3 with him quite a few times. He was quite "murderotic" and it was always a joy. I was always envious of his winning numerous sweepstakes and reviewing his many components. If nothing else can be said it really seemed like he enjoyed what he did, enjoyed his family, loved his kids, and I hope that he didnt suffer long, if at all. I hope his friends and family are doing well and if any type of donations come up, I would love to know.


----------



## ragtag7

May he rest in peace.


----------



## DropDeadShadow

Can't say I've meet him nor have talked to him, but after reading that he seemed like a great person. Sad to see a fellow OCN member pass, so my prayers go out to his family. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DracoManX69

someone should do a full custom build using his profile pic and name as a theme, i would but i'm low on money a the moment


----------



## kieran13

then put it up for auction and give the money to his family


----------



## Jakeey802

We should all donate and do one.


----------



## kieran13

yep i +1 that


----------



## TDub

Adam was someone I was just getting to know. I talked to him almost everyday either thru Steam or my own forum. The guy loved reviewing, tech, modding and Thinkcomputers. He even helped me out on some things. The guy was pretty giving. I broke out in tears when I heard of his passing. I will miss him.

RIP, Adam.


----------



## Clazman55

Sounds like was a great guy. Prayers for his family and friends.

If its not a COC violation and a mod or staff gets a paypal up for his family I will put $20 in it.


----------



## dmreeves

Never knew him, but still so unfortunate. This is another reminder of how fragile life is and not to take it for granted, even for a second or in it's worst moments.


----------



## 3930K

Controversial and wrong comment removed.

RIP.


----------



## Xnerdz

All my sincere apologies. I didn't know him but seems like he was a great guy.

I can see that you've made yourself important in a lot a people's heart and for that, we will always remember you.

RIP Adam.


----------



## Jakeey802

If we all put in $20 we'd have about $3,800 to do a case and a build in memory of him.


----------



## jason387

It's really sad to hear about this considering all OCN members here are like family. I offer my condolences to his family and may his soul Rest In Peace. I do not know him but I'm sure he was a really nice guy.


----------



## dudes45

I didn't know him but he sounds like a genuine guy. Such a shame, very sorry to hear this. R.I.P. Adam.


----------



## tubnotub1

Thoughts and prayers to his wife, three children, family, and many friends he left behind. =(


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> What saddens me the most is that thinkcomputers.org doesn't give a crap.
> 
> RIP.


That's not True, Bob posted a rather lengthy post on their Facebook regarding the situation.


----------



## Gangsta Hotdog

Never spoke to the guy but he sounds like a real decent person, such a shame to lose him. I cannot imagine how his family must be feeling right now.


----------



## lordj

Never knew him or saw him here, but may he rest in peace.


----------



## PcG_AmD

I never met him either,but it still makes me feel really sad every time a great person leaves this world.Unfortunately many bad things happen to the ones who deserve much more every day.

May he rest in peace and never be forgotten.


----------



## Rixon

My most sincere condolences to his family, friends and everyone on OCN. I'm fairly inactive but to come back and remember his posts and discussions in the phantom club (That really helped me find out I wanted a 650D more). Never knew him personally but from that story I can tell he was on a right track, and will always be remembered.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> What saddens me the most is that thinkcomputers.org doesn't give a crap.
> 
> RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not True, Bob posted a rather lengthy post on their Facebook regarding the situation.
Click to expand...

I didn't see it, I read the timeline until before it happened, but nothing?

EDIT: Just saw it, further down than I thought. Sorry.


----------



## Enigma5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> What saddens me the most is that thinkcomputers.org doesn't give a crap.
> RIP.


We definitely give a crap...especially me

I had been in contact with Adam's wife since the day he was taken to the hospital. Once she had told me that he has passed I was completely taken back, it was a total shock. That day I literally did nothing, just sat around and couldn't believe it. I only knew Adam for a few months and in that time we became close. As many of you have said I keep on waiting for him to message me and it just does not happen. We would always banter back and forth about different things and he always made it a point to cheer me up. He was so excited about hardware and modding. I felt good that I was able to get him his first watercooling kit and hook him up with some other pretty sweet hardware. He will definitely be missed.

We did make a post last week on our Facebook as this is where most of our members hang out...It is below:
Quote:


> There is no easy way to say this...but we have lost a very important part of the ThinkComputers community, Adam Wilson has passed away.
> 
> Only knowing Adam for a short while he was a great guy and always excited about technology and of course case modding. He quickly became a very important part of the ThinkComputers community and with his help we made the site better. In that short period of time he also became a great friend and someone who could always cheer me up. You will definitely be missed buddy.
> 
> Adam's wife has left his facebook page up (which I have linked above) so you can leave a message if you would like. You can also leave a reply to this post as well.


This thread, which I was unaware of until I received an e-mail about it just shows what a great person Adam was and how many people's lives he made better. So I am glad that we can remember him for that.

RIP Buddy....


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enigma5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> What saddens me the most is that thinkcomputers.org doesn't give a crap.
> RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> We definitely give a crap...especially me
> 
> I had been in contact with Adam's wife since the day he was taken to the hospital. Once she had told me that he has passed I was completely taken back, it was a total shock. That day I literally did nothing, just sat around and couldn't believe it. I only knew Adam for a few months and in that time we became close. As many of you have said I keep on waiting for him to message me and it just does not happen. We would always banter back and forth about different things and he always made it a point to cheer me up. He was so excited about hardware and modding. I felt good that I was able to get him his first watercooling kit and hook him up with some other pretty sweet hardware. He will definitely be missed.
> 
> We did make a post last week on our Facebook as this is where most of our members hang out...It is below:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no easy way to say this...but we have lost a very important part of the ThinkComputers community, Adam Wilson has passed away.
> 
> Only knowing Adam for a short while he was a great guy and always excited about technology and of course case modding. He quickly became a very important part of the ThinkComputers community and with his help we made the site better. In that short period of time he also became a great friend and someone who could always cheer me up. You will definitely be missed buddy.
> 
> Adam's wife has left his facebook page up (which I have linked above) so you can leave a message if you would like. You can also leave a reply to this post as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread, which I was unaware of until I received an e-mail about it just shows what a great person Adam was and how many people's lives he made better. So I am glad that we can remember him for that.
> 
> RIP Buddy....
Click to expand...

Controversial content because I didn't read. My apologies.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Way too young. Rest in peace Adam.


----------



## CrazyElf

Farewell Adam. May you rest in peace.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Rest in peace Adam..


----------



## XPD541

Rest forever, Adam... You got early retirement. Sometimes we all wish we could join you in that embrace.


----------



## Big Shabazz

I had a few interactions with him on the Michigan Overclockers thread and we were both living in the same city at one point.

Sucks to see a fellow Michigander pass. He will be missed.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

From how he knew you, Adam, seems like you were a great man. In your prime, may God be with you and your family that you so dearly cared for.









Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Not sure if I ever knew him but it is a sad but wonderful tribute you have made. Sorry to hear of the loss of someone who sounded dedicated to all he did.


----------



## WhitePrQjser

It made me tear up. It's too darn sad someone so wonderful and great is taken. I never met or talked to him, but he sounds like a top notch guy. Wish I had had the honor of getting to know him. The world is a cruel place, and it takes the best ones from us. May he forever rest in peace, and his family have the strength to move on.


----------



## latelesley

Really sad to hear a young, talented, caring guy has passed.







It sounds like he was one of those special peeps who touched many. Condolences to all his friends and especially his family at this heartbreaking time. RIP.


----------



## bartbrownbear

Sorry to hear that


----------



## sunset1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clazman55*
> 
> Sounds like was a great guy. Prayers for his family and friends.
> If its not a COC violation and a mod or staff gets a paypal up for his family I will put $20 in it.


my thoughts exactly.
sunset1


----------



## Erick Silver

I saddens me to see someone so young taken. As a fellow OCN Member and Michigander my prayers and best wishes go out to his family. Yet another bright light of the world extinguished too early. May you rest in peace Adam.


----------



## overpass

It is very sad to hear anyone's passing, especially of those who have touched so many lives in a positive manner. My sincere condolences and hope his family and friends pull through and together during this very difficult time.


----------



## ignite

Never had the pleasure of interacting with him but sad non the less. Another OCN member goes too young...


----------



## toblossomblue

Always sad to see talented and young people go. It never gets easier even when you don't know them.


----------



## Frankrizzo

very sad news, my thoughts and prays are with his family.


----------



## aar0nsky

RIP Erakith.... you were taken too soon.


----------



## Marlon Lopes




----------



## slyrunner

Can we create a payapl account for him and his family ? Its really upset when you see good people with good hearts pass. God bless him and his family, im glad your in a better place my friend


----------



## Ta2punk

It always breaks my heart seeing people so young and full of passion to die so young. You will be missed Adam.


----------



## joshd

Is the black background still supposed to be here or is it my cache playing up?


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> Is the black background still supposed to be here or is it my cache playing up?


I think it still is.

This is kinda disrespectful btw.


----------



## joshd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I think it still is.
> This is kinda disrespectful btw.


I didn't mean to cause any offence







.

Just I thought it would be a one-day-event and noticed when I load overclock.net it pulls it from cache.

Sorry if I caused any offence, none intended at all.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> I think it still is.
> This is kinda disrespectful btw.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to cause any offence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just I thought it would be a one-day-event and noticed when I load overclock.net it pulls it from cache.
> 
> Sorry if I caused any offence, none intended at all.
Click to expand...

I understand


----------



## Whodie

Only knew him through a classified, but from the limited experience I had he was a stand up guy.

Rest in peace....


----------



## charlie97




----------



## MaxWaves

awww that's just too young to pass away







god bless his soul and my heart goes out to his family ...


----------



## NoGuru

Fixed a PSU he was having problems with, so talked with him a bit VIA PM's and the Michigan Overclockers club. Was a good guy, he will be missed.


----------



## halcyon-twin

Wow, cant believe he's passed. Rest in Peace and Joy Adam. You'll be missed. I pray for his family for peace during this difficult time. Wow....just wow


----------



## axipher

I proudly war a black armband at the OCN LAN in memory of Adam.


----------



## Sogi

My deepest condolences to his friends and family, very sad news.


----------



## num1son

Stay tuned guys we have a tribute build in the works with hopes of helping Adams family out.


----------



## darkphantom

May you rest in peace brother.


----------



## phinexswarm71

rest in peace,u sounds like a great guy
another bright future has gone,R.I.P


----------



## hollowtek

wow my condolences to the family. i just hit 25 this past weekend.. wish my best friend could have hit 25 with me as well.
i understand full well the pain of losing a loved one, and it's never easy, and never goes away. they will always stay in your mind and heart, and no matter what you do, something always reminds you of them, and you always feel lousy.
the only way to deal with it is to stay strong and live for them. live it up as much as you can so that when you finally meet again, you'll be able to share everything you've waited so long to say.


----------



## Kasumi

Sorry to hear of the passing of Adam. My condolences to his Family and Friends.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

It's always sad when someone goes, more so when they're still young and with a young family. It seems that Adam made quite an impression here, and knowing OCN, that meant he had quite the impact.

Peace be with all who mourn.


----------



## obsidian86

I never knew you but always sad to see a fellow Ocn family member pass on,condolences to all who loved him and will miss him

Send our greetings to Daniel when you see him Adam


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I am quite behind on OCN these days. I haven't moved on entirely though, and while I never spoke to Adam before, a loss of an OCN member is a tragic loss. And the community never ceases to amaze me in remember and honoring their fellow friend.

To Adam.


----------



## lostsurfer

Though I never met Adam, he sounds like an all around top father and friend, he will be greatly missed. It's always sad to lose a fellow OCN member, but is heart touching to see the community pull together in these tough times especially to help the family any way we can. My family will keep him and his family in our prayers. More then happy to help contribute any way I can.

Rest in Peace Adam.


----------



## lukeman3000

I think that there is something positive to be found in all of this, in that it makes many of us realize what we take for granted.

Erakith's passing may not cause us to make life-altering decisions, but if it causes us to tell our significant other "I love you" even just once, that's a great thing.

In short, let's try not to take life for granted. For those of us who are lucky enough to have a significant other in our lives, someone who loves us even though we probably don't deserve it, let's make time to let them know how much we appreciate their love. I know that I'm going to make that a priority the next time I see my girlfriend.


----------



## scaccima

It's very sad to hear about someone so young passing - life can be very unfair at times. Although it's sad he passed away, those who knew Adam have to be happy that he lived. That will be his legacy. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> I think that there is something positive to be found in all of this, in that it makes many of us realize what we take for granted.
> 
> Erakith's passing may not cause us to make life-altering decisions, but if it causes us to tell our significant other "I love you" even just once, that's a great thing.
> 
> In short, let's try not to take life for granted. For those of us who are lucky enough to have a significant other in our lives, someone who loves us even though we probably don't deserve it, let's make time to let them know how much we appreciate their love. I know that I'm going to make that a priority the next time I see my girlfriend.


It's hard knowing I'll never be able to talk with him again. However, you're right. Adam taught me a lot about how one should live, and I've been trying to change some things in my life since his passing.


----------



## Del Boy

Rest in Peace Adam.

My thoughts and condolences are with your family.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I am quite behind on OCN these days. I haven't moved on entirely though, and while I never spoke to Adam before, a loss of an OCN member is a tragic loss. And the community never ceases to amaze me in remember and honoring their fellow friend.
> 
> To Adam.


This^ nicely said.

RIP Adam aka Erakith


----------



## pravius

Incredibly sad to see this post. I did not know Adam but I wish his family nothing but the best. Not to take anything away from Adam and this thread but my cousin of 30 years passed away a couple years ago. We believe it was a heart aneurism, his wife of one year came home that morning and found him dead just a few days away from their one year anniversary. Like someone above had mentioned this can teach us something. Make sure you let the people you love know how much you love them, do not take things for granted in this life and make sure to live each day like it could be your last.

My very best wishes to Adam's family in this tough time. I am in Michigan and if there is anything that I can do locally please let me know, I would be more than happy to help out someone in need.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Makes me wish I came on here more regularly if there's this much of a community spirit here, for such a tragic event as this, alongside the other things about this site too, the less dark ones. Seen his posts a few times back, sad thing to have him leave everyone so early in life. He can rest now at least.

Condolences go out to his family. Such a sad thing.


----------



## wickedout

Can't say that I knew him or ever talked to him on OCN. But my condolences go out to him, friends, family and OCN!


----------



## papersleeves

Never knew the guy. Never spoke to him. I don't even know why I am taking the time to post this. Surely out of empathy. I just feel the need to contribute and tell him to rest in peace. For anyone that knew Adam and miss him, take comfort into thinking that now he'll watch over you and help you doing good choices in your life.


----------



## WC_EEND

I never spoke to the guy, or even heard from him, but last year a very good friend of mine who lived in Australia (whom I'd also never met in RL) passed away in a car accident, so I can imagine how those who knew him feel. I'd also like to use this way to pass my condolences to those here that did actually knew teh guy.


----------



## Gamersunited22

Never knew the guy, but he really sounds like he touched some of your lives in remarkable ways.

This makes me realize how short life is, and how sitting around and doing nothing with time is the worst thing you can do with life. Sound's like Adam knew how to live life to the fullest, and his legacy will carry on in his bloodline with his kids.. so in a way he is still here (at least that's the way I think about life). But yes, reading your posts and about this remarkable human being makes me want to do more with my life... and live it to the fullest as tragedy can come at any time. Even in passing he is reaching out and touching the hearts of his friends on here and other forums, and even changed the way I look at life.

Rest in peace, my thoughts are with your Family.

Out of question can we setup a Paypal account to donate to this guys family?


----------



## Yukss

this is sad.. RIP-


----------



## Redtornado

So young to be taken from his family and friends..never knew they guy...but he sounded like a stand up guy.....RIP.....


----------



## icanhasburgers

Never had the pleasure of talking to him and i wish i had, now. I am deeply saddened and my condolences go to the family and friends and everybody else.

Adam. I hope you're alright up there my friend. We'll never forget you.


----------



## racecar56

Never knew him, but I would've liked to. This is saddening! May God bless his family!

R.I.P. Adam Wilson


----------



## The Architect

Although I never got to speak with Adam, this breaks my heart. I just turned 27 and to see someone so close in age to me pass away really makes me take a look at everything I take for granted. I truly hope his family is making it through this as best as they can. Thoughts and prayers are with them. Rest In Peace Adam Wilson <3


----------



## gene-z

Never knew him personally, but I know the feeling of losing a personal friend. Best wishes to his friends and family.


----------



## lowfiwhiteguy

Never knew him, but I had to just say I took a moment to think about his family and read your tribute. I read how the causes were unexpected and medical, makes one realise how things can change entirely in a day. Really too bad... Rest easy Adam, buddy.


----------



## num1son

To those who knew Adam Wilson, or anyone interested, I have posted most all of Adams old gear that we wont be using in the tribute build on the OCN marketplace. They are all titled Erakith's(insert part name) and should be easy to find. All the money goes to his family, so this is a great way to help them out. There will be more items added as we go along, but this is the bulk of it. If you are interested in his Phantom or Switch 810 let me know. They aren't listed yet but are for sale as well.

http://www.overclock.net/f/14685/main-components


----------



## Lostcase

My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## kgtuning

bump it keep this up.


----------



## warakawa

rip


----------



## Mr Camil

Such a shame when people die so young. Sounded like he was a great person and a loving family man. rip


----------



## mybadomen

Just Popping in to say hi to Adam again... Miss ya Mate!


----------



## ITAngel

I been away from OCN for a while now just been folding as I am traveling doing many networking works across the state but.... First post I came into was this one and is always a hard thing to hear someone from a forum group, friend of many has pass away. I never knew the guy but being a family guy myself can't imagen how hard must be to his wife, kids and friends. My prayers to them all and good luck to the family; be strong and never forget the good times.


----------



## kgtuning

Check it out..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1322886/sponsored-erakith-a-tribute#post_18511542


----------



## pennyxwise

This is Adam's wife, and I just felt compelled to come and thank you all. I really do appreciate all your kind words, and it is good to know that so many people cared about him.. even if they hadn't met in person.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennyxwise*
> 
> This is Adam's wife, and I just felt compelled to come and thank you all. I really do appreciate all your kind words, and it is good to know that so many people cared about him.. even if they hadn't met in person.


So glad you made an account on here! welcome to overclock.net. by the way this is Ken.


----------



## Draven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennyxwise*
> 
> This is Adam's wife, and I just felt compelled to come and thank you all. I really do appreciate all your kind words, and it is good to know that so many people cared about him.. even if they hadn't met in person.


Happy to see you here, miss him on FB, his memory will live on in this community and everyone within it.


----------



## nleksan

I never knew Adam, but for the first few times in my life (I have been fortunate to make it so far in this regard), I have experienced losses of people very close to me, both friend and family.

Losing someone is more than just losing them as a person, it is losing a part of one's self as well. Every person we meet, every conversation we share, every time we laugh or cry together, or every time life knocks us down and we find someone reaching out to help us back to our feet... Every single time, our life is changed. A true friend, not an acquaintance, a "buddy", or a friendship of convenience, is someone with whom you can travel through life together. Sometimes this friendship, this journey, will last through the entirety of each person's life, but other times we part ways far sooner, and while often it is a result of life and its own mysteries, there are times when a person leaves before they had a chance to fully impact the world, our world, the way in which we needed them to. After reading all 271 posts in this thread, I feel confident that for many of you, Adam was such a friend, and I am truly sorry for each and every one of you and your loss. The pain never goes away, but with a person such as this, I can promise you that eventually the good memories will outweigh the pain of his absence.

While there is no greater tragedy than a parent outliving their child, I do believe that a young child losing a parent is a very close second.

My heart goes out to Adam's family, especially his wife and child, and I will keep them both in my prayers. I am not a religious man, but nor am I an atheist; I simply pray and hope that someone, something is listening. Even if you are not in any way religious, I urge you to say a prayer for this man's family, who are right now going through one of the worst nightmares for any young family.

When one of its own is lost, and to see the overwhelming responses such as this, I know that OCN is more than "just another forum", it's a family. We lost one of our own. Let's step up and make something good come from something so awful...

I say that we do something like a Foldathon, except somehow generating funds, all of which to be donated to his wife and child? This is OCN, and I know that if everyone (active) got involved, we could already have this child's college education paid for! I am not a wealthy man, but I would certainly eat Ramen for a month or two so that I can help this family.
Is there any way that this could be set up? Or does anyone know how this might work? I doubt that a single person on this site wouldn't be willing to step up and help some of our "extended family", and if a way to do this is figured out, I am already signed up!!!


----------



## glyph0reo

Rest in peace, Adam, you seemed like an amazing guy! Even just from reading the stories from all of my fellow OCners I was touched. My warmest feelings goes to his family and all of you that knew him.

Oreo


----------



## Grath

I too have never met Adam, but from reading all that has been posted, I still cant believe he has been taken so young. We've lost members before, and have pulled together an even greater community. I'm sure he was a great guy, I would have enjoyed meeting him.

*Adam*,

*You will be missed, I wish I could have met you, you seemed like a great person. It wasn't right for a man like you to be taken so young. Sometimes its just the way it is, but it shouldn't have been your turn. I hope you have found peace, where ever you are, in a greater place.*


----------



## racecar56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennyxwise*
> 
> This is Adam's wife, and I just felt compelled to come and thank you all. I really do appreciate all your kind words, and it is good to know that so many people cared about him.. even if they hadn't met in person.


Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Killam0n

I caught his name all over OCN, It was one that kinda stuck in your head.. I am sad that our community has lost one of its members.
R.I.P. Adam Wilson AKA Erakith

To everyone else that might read this, take today to thank someone in your life and let them know you appreciate them, for one day they too will be gone.


----------



## IzeStorm

Rest in peace Adam, my condolence to your family and friends


----------



## kgtuning

Can't believe you been gone for a month already. I miss you!

Just remember everyone to check this out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1322886/sponsored-erakith-a-tribute


----------



## Jason Webb

I haven't been on the forum for a while and didn't realise until now the passing of a what I would describe as a Total Genius who will deeply missed. I never spoke to Adam although, I did know of his reputation and a very knowledgable guy. Nobody should die before their 25.

R.I.P Adam


----------



## Mwarren

Even though this is very tragic and a time for mourning I just want to point out that you should still smile and realize that Adam still lives and is very much alive through his wife, his family, his friends, and the people on here that shared many of the same interests/views/humor/and other characteristics that made Adam....Adam and through you guys he lives on.

Rest In Peace and may those in sorrow be able to see that he still lives on through even your own self and his friends/family and will continue to do so just like how our ancestors live through us.


----------



## feltadox1337

Damn I got soo emo after reading this.... I've seen him around but I can't say I know him. Someone on the first page talked about OCN being like a second family, it is for me too. And its sad to see any family member known or unknown, pass away so young. I can't spend as much time as I'd like to on OCN, but I want to take this opportunity to tell all my fellow OCN'ers: You guys are awesome!

@Adam, RIP brah, my condolences to your family.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Rest in peace bro, my condolences to everyone who knew you.


----------



## djogoku

R.I.P. I didn't know him but from what I've read I'm sure I would have loved to. I just prayed for his family and I hope everyone who knew him whether personally or by chance will be able to stay strong through this time of mourning.


----------



## X-Nine

I can't say that there isn't a day that goes by that I don't miss talking with him. Hell, I visit facebook now, only because of my job. Seems as though, without Adam there, nothing on Facebook is really important anymore.


----------



## She loved E

thx for sharing. makes you realize what's important, that's for sure.


----------



## Aedenex

That's really sad.... condolences to his friends and family...


----------



## alfredshuryan

His last comment in one of his build logs is "my wife make some really cool stuff".
So I investigated, found and have this pinned in my Switch 810 Group in Facebook:

‎Adam Wilson 's Wife Jess sells some handmade artistry items. This may help a little bit but it all adds up... My wife is going to buy something, Please have your lady or friends take a look. Thank You...

thepolymertwist
www.etsy.com
Providing handcrafted plant decor, clay charms, pendants, necklaces and more! You can find me on: Twitter: @apollinecrafts .
http://www.etsy.com/shop/thepolymertwist


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfredshuryan*
> 
> His last comment in one of his build logs is "my wife make some really cool stuff".
> So I investigated, found and have this pinned in my Switch 810 Group in Facebook:
> 
> ‎Adam Wilson 's Wife Jess sells some handmade artistry items. This may help a little bit but it all adds up... My wife is going to buy something, Please have your lady or friends take a look. Thank You...
> thepolymertwist
> www.etsy.com
> Providing handcrafted plant decor, clay charms, pendants, necklaces and more! You can find me on: Twitter: @apollinecrafts .
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/thepolymertwist


Good post Alfred! My wife bought one of her items from her. Jess does some awesome work.


----------



## tpi2007

My sentiments to his family. I've never met him around OCN as I'm more in the news section at the moment, but he seemed like a great guy, thanks for sharing XNine! And it's always great to see how awesome this community is, including the forum owners, who rightfully paid homage to him in the carousel in the front page.


----------



## steelodon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djogoku*
> 
> R.I.P. I didn't know him but from what I've read I'm sure I would have loved to. I just prayed for his family and I hope everyone who knew him whether personally or by chance will be able to stay strong through this time of mourning.


I second this. It's good to know that people can come together and remember someone like Adam. From many of the comments I have read, he was truly regarded as a great person. Many condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## num1son

Edit: Oh never mind, I guess it doesn't work...


----------



## That_guy3

RIP


----------



## pent

RIP man


----------



## kgtuning

Man we miss you so much.


----------



## kgtuning

wow 2 months from the day man. we miss you buddy.


----------

